# Pergola Ledger over stucco?



## rsarabia3 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello, I'm preparing myself to a possible job of installing a pergola over a patio door with a high stucco wall. I was wondering what is the best way to attach the ledger over the sliding door. Do I find the top and bottom plate and remove the stucco to attach to it, or do I just find the top and bottom plates and attach over the stucco. Thanks


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

i've done a couple deck ledgers on stucco and have gone over the stucco. i leave a few galv/stainless washers between ledger and stucco for drainage. make sure you're hitting solid wood, in my case it was the rim joist.
i usually drill a hole with hammer drill, blow out dust with compressed air, squirt in silicone and then drive in something like ledgerlok screws.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

your gonna end up crushing the stucco if its foam then stucco


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Are you really a GC? :no:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

rsarabia3 said:


> Hello, I'm preparing myself to a possible job of installing a pergola over a patio door with a high stucco wall. I was wondering what is the best way to attach the ledger over the sliding door. Do I find the top and bottom plate and remove the stucco to attach to it, or do I just find the top and bottom plates and attach over the stucco. Thanks


Does rim joist ring a bell?

And what good is finding the top _and _bottom plate going to do you,they're at least 8' apart?:blink:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

